# Shopping Trip anyone?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Would there be any interest in a Rally at Wellesbourne for Christmas Shopping Trip to the very large Market at Wellesbourne Airfield.

The site I have in mind is I believe within walking distance to the market or you can take the van plenty of parking there.

The site is Newlands Caravan Park and their normal fee is £16.50 per night inc electric but they will let us have pitches for £14 per night with electric some hardstandings available

Newlands Caravan Park

They also have a games room which we could use with darts and pool and a fridge 

I was thinking of either last weekend in November or 1st weekend in December if you are interested please post on here, we would need at least 10 vans booking

Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

J

Put us down as 'provisional' - either weekend - no problem

Harry & Pat (aka Coulstock)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ta H I was beginning to think nobody likes shopping or markets :lol: 

Wellesbourne Market is one of the biggest makets in the country and there are always plenty of bargains to be had.

Jacquie


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I would be interested in this.

Prefer 1st weekend in December, but could probably make either!

Michael & Linda Field.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jacquie,

Add our names to the list "provisional" - either weekend should be fine.

Colin & Liz


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Michael & Linda and Colin & Liz


4 down only 6 to go, any more of you fancy a weekend in the country and a spot of retail therapy, the men can stay at the vans if you don't want to do the market there is a dart board and a pool table to play with :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Shopping sends a shiver down my spine 8O 8O


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacqui, We would be interested but cannot commit at the moment. Bobbie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bargains and bargains and bargains dillon :lol: but you don't have to shop you can just lounge in the van or have a game of darts with my John he hates shopping :roll: 

Are you thinking of coming dillon???



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

cronkle said:


> Hi Jacqui, We would be interested but cannot commit at the moment. Bobbie.


Ok Bobbie hope you can make it 

Jacquie


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Bargains and bargains and bargains dillon :lol: but you don't have to shop you can just lounge in the van or have a game of darts with my John he hates shopping :roll:
> 
> Are you thinking of coming dillon???
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie
We will pass on this one but we hope to meet you on one of the ralley's
next year but thanks for the offer

dillon


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi jacquie
as you know we were planning to go, so add us and brandy to the list 
chapter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

chapter said:


> hi jacquie
> as you know we were planning to go, so add us and brandy to the list
> chapter


Hi Steve

Okey dokey once I have got all the details sorted with the site I shall list it in the rally listings. It was you that gave me the idea of having a rally there :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Jackie

We would be up for that either weekend don't mind. Look forward to seeing you again.

Ron & Jacqueline


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh smashing Ron & Jacqueline look forward to seeing you both soon then  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have now listed this as a rally in the rally listings HERE

Please get adding your names to it a.s.a.p Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi jacquie
i we will be there and i will be seeing brandy sunday for lunch so i will check with them but i am 90% they will join us 
chapter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok thanks Steve let me know if he can't add himself to the list and I will add him on.

Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks jacquie 
i have added them but i will confirm in due coarse
chapter


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Jacquie

I have now added my name to the list.

Is there an opportunity to stay longer if we want to?

Michael & Linda Field


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> I have now added my name to the list.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael

Yes I would think you could stay on but it might be at there usual price of £16.50 per night. I will see what I can do :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Jacquie,

How do I become a confirmed booking? (edit: seen the email) 

When you say there are a couple of showers at 50p but not heated.... do you mean the showers are not heated, or the room?

Michael.


----------



## victoria1 (May 11, 2009)

*xmas rally*

victoria 1 here

yes, i would be interested in the xmas shopping rally for w ellesbourne market, i used to live in solihull and go to the market very regulary, when i went it was absolute great, lots of bargains.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jacquie,

Can you please confirm our attendance - look forward to meeting you all there.
Colin & Liz


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Jacquie doesn't seem to be around tonight so you'll just have to make do with me :lol:

*TR5*

You are already confirmed on the rally list, I presume you figured out how to do it yourself :lol: I would think the "Not heated" refers to the shower block not the actual shower, but I would send someone else to try it out first if I were you :wink:

*victoria1*

If you would like to go to the rally just add yourself to the attendees list by clicking on "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally" at the bottom of the rally listing:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=261

*betsy*

I have confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We can only make the last week in Nov
Is it def now in December?

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

TheBoombas said:


> We can only make the last week in Nov
> Is it def now in December?
> 
> Brian & Lorraine


Yes Brian 4th to 6th December for the rally.

I am sure if you wanted to go in November they would be able to accommodate you at Newlands number to ring is 07811 526 099 this is the 
wardens number.

Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi jacquie
i can confirm that we (chapter) and brandy will be attending and look forward to seeing you there 
chapter


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Jacqui can you confirm us pls ( Ash & Lynn ) ,
Good market ,campsite looks good ,look forward to meeting up  

Ash


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jacquie, have just added ouselves. See you there.

Alan & Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jolly good Chapter and Ash look forward to seeing you all there  

Just remember no noise after 11pm site rules, if you want to party then do it quietly in your vans please :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

aldhp21 said:


> Hi Jacquie, have just added ouselves. See you there.
> 
> Alan & Sue


Well done Alan & Sue look forward to seeing you there.

Jacquie


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Just remember no noise after 11pm site rules, if you want to party then do it quietly in your vans please :wink: 

Is this aimed at us Jacquie ? we are adults and we do know rules , we are members of many clubs  

Ash


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

no ash it's a reminder to me and brandy we tend to a wee bit loud when we get together with a few other members 
chapter


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi jacquie just added me and helen to list added daughter but not def she will come 
mark


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Righty ho Mark look forward to seeing you and Helen there and daughter if she comes.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could coulstock and victoria1 please add there names to the rally list if they are coming as space is getting short at the camp site. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,
I told Pat the good news that I had booked us in for the Shopping rally,then she told me the bad news that she had other arrangements made for that weekend.

so would you please take our names off the list.

Thanks Terry.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Hi Jaquie,
> I told Pat the good news that I had booked us in for the Shopping rally,then she told me the bad news that she had other arrangements made for that weekend.
> 
> so would you please take our names off the list.
> ...


Ok Terry no problem pity you won't be able to make it I was looking forward to seeing you both again

Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Did you decide on a date?

If all goes to plan we can be there especially as our drinking buddies Steve and co will be there. We promise to make lots of noise.

Err no I meant we promise to be as quiet as doormice!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Chris

The rally is listed here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=261

It's showing full at the moment but it's probably worth dropping Jacquie(LadyJ) a PM to ask if she can squeeze in a small one:lol: :lol:

I know she is away at the moment and has a bad internet connection, but she is getting on here as often as she can to pick up her PM's.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jenny,

Thanks for the info.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am trying to see if we can have more pitches at Newlands but they only have 10 hard standing pitches available and we have 15 vans at the moment so 5 of us will be on grass. They do have a few more grass pitches available but they have said if its wet we can't use them :roll: which isn't a lot of help is it :lol: 


Will post on here if I manage to get a few more pitches organised.


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Thanks for that. No worries we will still be playing with the new van anyway.

Regards

Chris


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Chris

Will be nice to see you and Claire again, if you can be fitted in at Wellesbourne.

Michael & Linda

PS. We met at Middle Wallop!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Michael,

Yes I remember it well. Likewise, it would be great to meet you both again. Will keep my eye on the thread and foot on the accelerator pedal!

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well i've managed to wangle a few more pitches but they are on grass, although you will be able to leave your front wheels on the road way hopefully.

Could you please add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p if you are sure you will be able to come.

If you are intending taking your van to the market could I please ask that we do not have every van going out and that you double up with someone else. If anybody is bringing a car would you be able to ferry some folks along to the market, please let me know before the rally, we shall have our car there.


Jacquie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

xmas shopping all done. Now for the easter eggs.

dave p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If any of you on the rally list are thinking of dropping out can you please let me know a.s.a.p as I do have a waiting list for a pitch. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sorry but we got to pull out of this rally  - can you take our names off your list as there may be someone wanting to fill our slot.
Ta !
Vic [aka vicdicdoc ]


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Sorry but we got to pull out of this rally  - can you take our names off your list as there may be someone wanting to fill our slot.
> Ta !
> Vic [aka vicdicdoc ]


Ok thanks for letting me know Vic I will take you off the list

Jacquie


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Jacquie

just to let you know, I have been in touch with the site, and have booked in for a couple of days extra - providing the weather holds!

Do you know if the christmas market is only on the Saturday, or is it ongoing?

Michael (TR5)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

see here
chapter


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Michael,

Will see you there, Jacquie has booked us in!

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> just to let you know, I have been in touch with the site, and have booked in for a couple of days extra - providing the weather holds!
> 
> ...


Hi Michael

The market is on every Saturday all through the year and on Bank Holiday Mondays.

There is also a market and car boot at Long Marston Airfield which isn't to far away on a Sunday morning, mainly car boot stuff there though.

Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Jacquie

Please take us off the attendees list - we're not going to make it

See you at Southsea

Harry & Pat


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Harry thanks for letting me know, look forward to seeing you & Pat at Southsea.


Jacquie


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Jacquie we will be there about 5pm ,glad to hear you managed to get more places but does us first 10 comfirmed get the hard standing?   

Ash..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ash

First to get there gets the hardstanding although I would like to keep the bigger heavier units on hard standing pitches if at all possible, and those that are taking there vans out to the market. It should be possible for everybody to at least have there front wheels on the road bit of the site anyway.


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Sorry but we won't be able to get to this, have cancelled with Jacquie.

Need to be near Devizes all that weekend so going to CCC site next to Three Magpies in Seend, Devizes for our first week away.

See you all next time.

Regards

Chris, Claire and Eleanor


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well we have 16 on the rally list now 2 of which are unconfirmed

CLS ( I know why)

babylove1 No answer to pms or e.mails could you please let me know if you are coming or not.

If anybody else is thinking of dropping out could you please let me know a.s.a.p.

If any more of you want to join us please be quick adding your names to the rally list it will be a grass pitch though.

Thanks 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We should be on site at Newlands from tomorrow afternoon if any of you are not coming can you please let me know, my mobile number is 0753 863 6122

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well we have arrived at Newlands we are a bit short on pitches but I am sure we will manage some how :roll: :lol: 

Hope you have all got long leads for electric as we are going to have to put some on the road me thinks.

The site is not very well lit at night so if at all possible try to arrive in the day light.

Once you get into the site turn left and follow the road down past the Wardens caravan into the next field we are parked next to the games room MHF pennant is flying and red Matiz car parked outside. Please stop at our van and if you could have the correct money it would be appreciated £29 which is 2 nights site fee and £1 per van rally fee. Thanks

Internet not brilliant here either on 3

See you all tomorrow

Jacquie


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Jacquie

Just packing our woolly draws!! See you tomorrow as near to noon as we can.

regards Val & Karl - Penny the Poochxx :lol: (lavlark)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi Jacquie
as the norm 1st to book and last there see around 8.30 pm
chapter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well the sun is out at the moment folks blooming cold last night though


Jacquie


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Another good weekend. Thanks again to Jacquie and John.

M


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

cronkle said:


> Another good weekend. Thanks again to Jacquie and John.
> 
> M


Thanks from me and Sue as well, great weekend. And it stayed dry long enought for the visit to the market. Boy didn't it rain last night.

Very sorry I've forgotten the names I met in the club house last night but I was still on a high from winning the table tennis championship :wink:

But nice to meet you all and hopefully see you again soon.

Cheers Alan


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jacquie and John,

Thanks for the planning the weekend rally - Liz and I really enjoyed the event - Hope to see you again soon

Best wishes

Colin


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie and John
many thanks once again and for good evening in the game room
nice to put a few more names to faces 
from the bristol crew raystoy,brandy and chapter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for turning up well those of you that did that is :lol: what a nice bunch you all were and so quiet  well done all of you.

Only one moan from the site warden re doggie poo :roll: not being picked up but I am sure it was none of us and told him so :lol:

Ive put some piccys in the album if any of you have any please add them to it

Newlands Wellesbourne

Hope to see you all again soon.

Jacquie & John


----------



## roncab (Feb 26, 2007)

*wellsbourne rally*

arrived home from the wellsbourne rally had agreat weekend many thanks to john and jackie for the great welcome a nice cup of tea before you have turned your ignition of and the shuttle service they laid on to the market many thanks ron


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Jacquie & John,

And to all those we met for the first time. Linda and I have just got home, as we stayed on for two more days. Spent Monday at Stratford, some christmas shopping and got soaked.

Good weekend.

Michael (TR5)


----------

